# Texas trapdoor spider



## Drachenjager (Jul 21, 2007)

my bother was digging and found this little guy sitting in his shovel so he saved it for me ...looks female too !!


----------



## ragnew (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice find Drach! Looks like it could bite the daylights outta you if it wanted to!


----------



## Widowman10 (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice find!:clap:


----------



## beetleman (Jul 21, 2007)

wow they almost look like the african sp. very impressive.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 21, 2007)

this seems to be a pretty big one . Biggest one i have ever seen anyway. I am not sure what species it is, its just the ones that I have always seen in the Central Texas area...just bigger lol
it would be nice if it were gravid ...I bet people would like slings lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 21, 2007)

Re-Aligned said:


> Nice find Drach! Looks like it could bite the daylights outta you if it wanted to!


the chella are huge but the fangs themselves arent that big. its very docile too, i had it on my hand a few times today rehousing it . It feels differant than a T does when it walks on you, the feet feel more like centipede feet lol


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 21, 2007)

that is a stubby monster great find indeed...


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 21, 2007)

sick4x4 said:


> that is a stubby monster great find indeed...


lol yeah they got some short legs lol its now busy digging a burrow to set a trap in lol i put it in a 4x4x7" tall cube that has 5" of coco fiber in it. and she went right to the corner and started digging lol right where ill be able to see her in her burrow lol I HOPE to see her lay an big fat egg sac lol


----------



## ragnew (Jul 21, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> I HOPE to see her lay an big fat egg sac lol


Haha, I hope to see that too! Traps are great, and I'd love another. Speaking of Pedes, I had the SHC out today for a trompin'. Boy that little babies growing like a weed!


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> lol yeah they got some short legs lol its now busy digging a burrow to set a trap in lol i put it in a 4x4x7" tall cube that has 5" of coco fiber in it. and she went right to the corner and started digging lol right where ill be able to see her in her burrow lol I HOPE to see her lay an big fat egg sac lol


truly, you are going to have to post picks...


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 22, 2007)

Well today , she is a pet hole lol Got a burrow but no trap door yet. there was a grass hopper nymph in there and she apparantly killed it but didnt eat it lol it must have gotten on her nerves lol
OH and she started right in the corner and sent back toward the center so i cant see her at all ...that sucks lol


----------



## syndicate (Jul 22, 2007)

nice find!any idea what species it is?


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 22, 2007)

not yet lol


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 24, 2007)

I posted a pic of one of those and never got a sp name for it either.  I think someone thought it might be a "false trapdoor spider" or something like that.  Never did get a pos ID for it though.  The one I had made more of a flap door than a trap door.


----------

